
Desperate Opera adds Webkit prefix support in Opera 12.5 - girishmony
http://www.browsomatic.com/2012/07/desperate-opera-adds-webkit-prefix.html
======
arkitaip
I've been an avid Opera user since the browser was adware and I think Opera
has every reason to be desperate. Increasingly often I used Chrome simply
because Opera doesn't work with the web apps I need for my daily work. Right
now I'm seriously thinking about ditching Opera altogether and use Chrome as
my primary browser, a decision that would have been unthinkable just 2-3 years
ago.

~~~
osivertsson
Opera may lose some market share at the desktop, but they are still a very
strong contender in the embedded market with support for many different
targets.

I know that Opera here in Linköping, Sweden, is currently trying to hire a lot
of people and that seems to be the case globally too:

<http://www.opera.com/company/jobs/list/>

------
pppp
I find myself returning again and again to Opera - I like chrome and chromium,
but I live and die by bookmarks and they don't work well in google's browsers.

It seems like Googles engineers have a very short attention span and can't be
bothered to go back and fix fundamental problems which have existed for 2
years now.

------
egilhansen
This is a scandal. All the web developers that have been screaming about IE
for years are now too lazy to add the moz-, ms-, o-, and the general version
of CSS properties.

And I do not think it is an excuse that one browser does not support an
property, put in the prefix or at the very least the general version, feature
versions will probably support it.

------
Toshio
> This marks the return of Monopolies in internet ...

... and I stopped reading right then and there. People, Webkit is open-source
FFS. The comparison with the IE6 situation doesn't hold water.

~~~
stephenr
How exactly is this different to gecko webkit etc having to support non
standard features shipped in MSIE because lazy developers wrote shite code?

